# easton Axis Full Metal Jacket arrows



## nytrapper16

has any one tryed them


----------



## sotaman

I shoot the Easton Axis arrows that have the hidden inserts is that the same thing. I really like the arrows but if you shoot 3D you better bring a bar of soap and a arrow puller


----------



## RiverRob

not to bad, there weight to spine ratio match up pretty good. they bend easy. Once i shoot through hte last batch of them im going to go carbon, or maybe xx75's.


----------



## bretts

They are a great arrow. For deer hunting they can be very effective, but if you don't wanna spend more money st axis, st epic's are great. FMJ's are generally for larger species such as elk, moose, caribou, etc. They are a solid arrow that packs a punch, but depending on the species I would shop around. You really can't go wrong between the fmj's, axis, epics.


----------



## nytrapper16

i am into spending to get good products i see that the easton st axis are about 120 per doz. i havent been able to get to my shop and see and try them out what are they fetchin for a dozen


----------



## RiverRob

this is a good site to find alot of good info and good deals as well, cut fletched and shipped, if you wrap your arrows its best to just buy bare shafts cut, either way some good deals. also archery talk classifieds are a good place to look. 
http://www.huntersfriend.com/2007-Carbo ... n-list.htm

im switching from FMJ's to either st epics, ics hunters, or gold tip xt's. for the money they are good arrows. if you want to spend the $$ i would buy maximas or try out those kevlar aramid arrows. FMJ's are great for KE and penetration. For my needs they are too expensive and not that strong.
As bretts stated they would be a great arrow for grizz, bou and swamp donkey's. I would check out that website, if not to buy arrows to do some reading on there about archery, alot of good info.


----------



## crewhunting

i started using them last year. I like them alot shoot great.


----------



## nytrapper16

they are carbon right


----------



## neb_bo

they are a carbon core with an aluminum jacket, same as ac/c's, but inside out. i have been shooting them for quite awhile, and i love them. if your shooting over 300 fps amo, the weight isnt an issue. in fact, thats why i shoot them. they are much tougher than aluminums, but they can still be bent. ive only bent two, one, a turkey flopped around with it in him for a few minutes, and the other got smeared by a doe's shoulder blade coming back as she ran. i shoot 3d, and have missed more than a few times at targets and animals, and havnt had one bend from it yet.


----------



## AlpineArcher24

Ive been shooting them for about 8 months I love them they did quite the job on a deer at 40 yds away.


----------

